# Disassembly - Hartland Railbus



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I am going to convert my new Hartland Railbus to RC/battery and need to disassemble it by removing the body from the frame. I have searched the internet with no luck in locating how it comes apart.

I see four screws, two under the tanks near the front and two under the rear power truck. There is also a single screw in the middle of the floor, but I'm assuming that holds the freight boxes in place.

So, before I regret having at it (maybe I'm overthinking this), I would appreciate any tips or guidance.

Thanks, Mark

p.s. even though I'm doing the disassembly for RC/battery I thought I'd post here so as to potentially reach a wider audience.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Some of the HLW rolling stock has very small brads that hold the roof in place.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Mark, I have the early Delton version of the 'Delton Doozie'.
Is this similar as what you have or do you have the Interurban style?
My railbus chassis separates from the body with the screws you describe.
There are wires and lead weights all through the chassis rails. Your HLW model may be slightly different.
Why not just half unscrew them and see if things become loose rather than stagnating?

Andrew


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Mike's (Treeman) was the answer. There are two little brass brads on the sides of the roof that just pull out. Doing so allows the roof to be pulled off and appears to provide all of the access necessary. I don't think that I will need to separate the frame and body to accomplish my objectives.

Andrew (Garratt) it is the Doozie Railbus version, not the Interurban. 

Thanks to all.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

"need to disassemble it by removing the body from the frame" 
I gave you the answer you asked for. Good luck with the conversion. 

Andrew


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Just to complete this thread, I completed the install of a G Scale Graphics RailBoss 4 after lunch. It is "chugging" around the layout as I write this. Easy-peasy! Now to find a reasonable looking red LED tail light to complete it.

Andrew: while looking around I saw Delton embossed on the underside of the floor. I guess that Hartland did the minimum to make it "theirs". Though from what I've read their motor block is far superior to the Delton unit.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not familiar with the Hartland motorblock but the Delton one is fairly basic. It only drives one axle and the boss on top so it pivots breaks off easily. That is how I received my one from an eBay seller that sold it 'as new' put loose in the box coated in nicotine complete with rusty screws. 

Andrew


----------

